# Misconceptions About Preppers



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

There are so many misconceptions about preppers. Many think that preppers are those folks we see on reality TV.

What misconceptions have you heard? How do we correct the misconceptions? Does it even matter?

Maybe, it would help to first understand the term "prepping".

How do *YOU* define prepping.

Do preppers tend to be certain "types" of people?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

without a doubt - the largest conception about preppers is that everyone is a gun nut .... very typical example is in the Tremors movie - Bert Gummer and his basement bunker ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That we are some how anarchist . Of course that word is often used wrong. That we are anti society . When we are really the ones that want to help society by being ready and not depending on other people badly need resources. We don't seek anarchy only a buffer from it. We are not gun nuts we are gun educated.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Most non prepper types think we only focus on guns and food. Little do they know we actually spend hours discussing the best way to spend our money in a market economy that shows what is most important to us when communicating non verbally.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tv is just there to promote the sensational. No fun and no ratings with an even handed rationale incremental approach. The more extreme the better. I did bust a gut at some rookie bragging about having a thousand rounds on hand. Horrific to libtards though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I knew there was a reason I don't watch the Boob Tube any more. Thankfully, I've never seen any of these 'doomsday prepper' shows.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, I can be classified as a gun nut, I work on them professionally, so I must be one.

Yes, the public at large, have widespread opinions on what we really are.

I don't try to communicate with anyone about it, all can go to hell.

We are condemned because most of us are right wing, which is deplorable to the left.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Gun nut??? Hey ... I resemble that remark!!!

No doubt the TV personalities are chosen for impact and ratings and I'm sure many ham it up for the camera. Some may be exactly that way in their daily life, while others are far more subtle. I also believe there are people out there who don't identify as preppers but, for all intents and purposes, are precisely that. For myself, I'd say that I'm a 'hobbyist prepper' if such a category exists. I'm not all the way down the rabbit hole but I know where it is and what's inside. I think my family's readiness level is in the top 10% of most in this country and I'm good with that. If there was an event tomorrow that locked us down for one month, we would be just fine. Perhaps in the years to come I'll stretch that number to three, six, nine months, etc. but for now I like our hedge against most realistic scenarios. Nukes, Plagues and Zombies are a different story


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It was said that preppers are just being paranoid of the government, I tried to explain that being able to prep is being self sufficient and being able to take care of ones self without depending on the government. When we explain what prepping is we have to explain it in the simplest terms, liberals are kinda dense and brainwashed.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't talk to anyone prepping, except to my family and a couple of very trusted friends - and they don't need it explained. 

The biggest misconception I've run across is that preppers actively want society to fall apart so they can be proved right and take their rightful place. Most of the preppers I've come across want everything to stay sane, but are prepared if it doesn't.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Most non prepper types think we only focus on guns and food. Little do they know we actually spend hours discussing the best way to spend our money in a market economy that shows what is most important to us when communicating non verbally.


 It shows that prepping covers a lot of ground . The though process that goes into prepping has brought to success in many areas of our life and passed on to another generation and working on another. 
We are willing to look at the what if, and when we do fear is not our first reaction. I believe many of us were just born different. We taking being ready over being right about events for now. We really don't preach the end of the world . Really we are about sticking around a little longer and not giving up so easy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Being prepper is taking responsibility for yourself. You care about what happens to you and your family. You are willing to provide for your families. You care about being self reliant. Being dependent on others is not your first option.

Society has taught for a long time you don't have to be responsible for yourself. 

A disaster strikes: rely on the government to help you.

Do something stupid like spill coffee or trip on a set of stairs: Sue someone.

Don't feel like working for less than $100k per year even though you're not qualified for any job: The government will provide for you.

Your friend or neighbor or someone on the other side of town has something nicer than you: Demand more.

Are the laws of the land inhibiting your desires: Ignore them and blame it on someone else. Let everyone know how you are a victim.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Say the word prepper to the average sheeple and their immediate thought is:









They think we want the world to end so we can play army and get to use all our toys, or that we are delusional bastards cowering in our basements, among our stored food, clutching a bible and guns. ( TV ) They have no clue and I don't even try to enlighten most but for the very special few. Their misconceptions are their folly and not my problem.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't define prepping. It means different things to different people. I also don't care what misconceptions people have because I don't tell people I prep.

"He who delights in solitude is either a wild beast or a god"

"We hear only the questions for which we are in a position to find answers"

~ Nietzsche


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I guess I am different. I talk to almost anyone that will listen about prepping. I let them know that I am prepared, I also let them know if something happens don't come with their hand out. I feel secure in my letting them know my preparations are at my BOL and I do not let anyone know where that is. At the hospital I work at people come up and ask legitimate questions. They let me know that they are starting to take this seriously. This leads to others to come and talk. Most that want information are single mothers who want to be prepared for disasters. I don't see what the big deal is in talking about it. I feel those informed and doing something about it are less I have to worry about.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Say the word prepper to the average sheeple and their immediate thought is:
> 
> View attachment 40041
> 
> ...


I am not sure, what do you think ..... is that my best side in my picture?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I put my thoughts on what I think about prepping in my signature. 


Survival Actions I need to do NOW to live another 5 minutes to 3 days. Prepping What I do to insure my family makes it thru an adverse event lasting 3 days to 3 months Seeds and livestock What you need for long term subsistence.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Most reality TV shows (of any kind) don't tend to be the norm. As someone mentioned earlier, "normal" doesn't make for good TV.

In my humble opinion, trying to determine if "certain types of people" are more likely to be preppers is kind of like trying to determine if "certain types of people" are more likely to hikers, crafters, hunters, woodworkers, musicians, city folks, or country folks. People just are what they are. Some folks choose to prep, while others do not.

I think it has always been that way. Many of our grandparents were preppers, except back then it was simply called "being prepared" for a rainy day. Maybe in today's word people have come to "expect" that someone (the government?) will be there to rescue them in bad times. Maybe that is why many have forgotten (if they were ever taught) the need to stockpile supplies (and skills) for rough times.

I define prepping as being prepared for whatever may come our way...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I really hate the word "Prepper".

I prefer "Striving to be as Self Sufficient as Possible". Its a freakin journey with the destination never reached.

Thanks for listening...:vs_smirk:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

^^^STBASSAP ... has a nice ring to it, Slip


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Say the word prepper to the average sheeple and their immediate thought is:
> 
> View attachment 40041
> 
> ...


 You know that may not be such a bad thing. I mean it might keep them away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Most reality TV shows (of any kind) don't tend to be the norm. As someone mentioned earlier, "normal" doesn't make for good TV.
> 
> In my humble opinion, trying to determine if "certain types of people" are more likely to be preppers is kind of like trying to determine if "certain types of people" are more likely to hikers, crafters, hunters, woodworkers, musicians, city folks, or country folks. People just are what they are. Some folks choose to prep, while others do not.
> 
> ...


Psst ... Listen up people, If it has the wording "reality" in front of it, it isn't reality. Reality doesn't have a camera and a script, duh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I really hate the word "Prepper".
> 
> I prefer "Striving to be as Self Sufficient as Possible". Its a freakin journey with the destination never reached.
> 
> Thanks for listening...:vs_smirk:


^^^^ Now this guy ^^^^ He's has this preparedness and sufficiency thing down pat and in the right perspective. Follow his lead.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Define prepping*

I define it as doing the best you can with what you have to be ready:
To take care of yourself and family should events disrupt normal life.
To do the best you can not to use up needed resources that maybe need for others . Be responsible in a world full of those that are not. 
To use those skill and assets to help others that suffer or are at risk when events disrupt normal life.
To improve those skills and asset as you go, learning what the next step is and finding away to get there.
To do this while still carrying on a normal day to day life as if the world will always be just fine.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I think most people that are defined as a prepper are very logical, read a lot & ask many questions. Believe that the more they know realize that they don't know enough & are basically just nice people with big hearts. It's just a way of life & I was prepping before the it became a common term. I have always been the mindset of doing just about everything myself if possible . I now have tools & equipment to do just about anything & the knowledge to do it & will be perfectly at home if a disaster should happen.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

One I've had thrown at me on other message boards is, "I would hate to live my life in fear like you do". 

What they don't understand is with survivalism it's just the opposite.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> One I've had thrown at me on other message boards is, "I would hate to live my life in fear like you do".
> 
> What they don't understand is with survivalism it's just the opposite.


Exactly so! Being prepared allows you to meet the challenge, be it a matter of survival or life's little daily challenges, head on. You acknowledge the fear and overcome it, rather then sticking your head in the sand and refusing to see. I don't live in fear, I live in confidence *because* I am prepared.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was thinking... to a certain degree, it will help come SHTF that people think we are all like Slippy - I mean crazy nuts that are just on the edge of climbing up on a tall tower with a high powered rifle with a scope and 4 days supply of water and MRE's


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Exactly so! Being prepared allows you to meet the challenge, be it a matter of survival or life's little daily challenges, head on. You acknowledge the fear and overcome it, rather then sticking your head in the sand and refusing to see. I don't live in fear, I live in confidence *because* I am prepared.


^^^^^ THIS! Thanks neighbor.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 21, 2017)

I agree with just about everything that's been said. Most people hear 'prepper' and think of the handful of genuinely crazed people living in a bunker waiting for Mad Max or "Commie bombs to fall" - remember kids: "reality TV" isn't.
To me, a prepper is someone who logically asks what events can impact them and how they will get through those and the aftermath. The most basic prepper is someone who has no reason to panic when the power goes out in a storm, doesn't worry about being thirsty or cold in a traffic jam, and won't lose absolutely everything in a house fire.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Of the times it has come up, no one's called me crazy or thought otherwise. Mainly because I, like most of you, tell people that I'm not like the people on TV. I'll say that my desire to be prepared came from my years in Boy Scouts. The Scout motto is, "Be Prepared." Now that I'm an adult I can be prepared for a lot more things than I was ever able to be when I was a kid. I hope I never have to use any of my preps in a grid down true SHTF scenario. However I rest a lot easier knowing I have the means to protect myself and my family and to hold out just that little bit longer if I need to.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't discuss my preps.
I don't care what anyone thinks of preppers
I think this Covid thing opened a lot of eyes about having some preps, wether they stay that way remains to be seen.
Most will go back to the way they were, because they believe things always get back to normal


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

at the beginning of the Virus Crisis most of you guys didn't experience the total azzhole sheeple stampede bitching out the preppers >>> if you daily checked the crossover "community" sites like Reddit - the r/preppers site was buried by the crossover weeping children bitching & begging that SHTF prepared preppers "share" their supplies - especially masks & gloves....

got the biggest laugh out of the FEMA 72 Hour "preppers" that openly laughed at preppers with months of food and especially those prepared for some impracticable SHTF like a pandemic or nuke event >>> having food on hand for ONLY a month suddenly meant you were in trouble ....

basically >>> can't begin to imagine being in a position where half the freaking town knows your prep biz - bad enough with the keyboard commandos on the internet bitching - open up that possibility of some azzhole coming by or confronting you in public >>> KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tango2X said:


> I don't discuss my preps.
> I don't care what anyone thinks of preppers
> I think this Covid thing opened a lot of eyes about having some preps, wether they stay that way remains to be seen.
> Most will go back to the way they were, because they believe things always get back to normal


When 9-11 happened, sister and brother in law begged me for a gun to protect their family with.

They were staunch anti-gunners just prior to the event.

Well, I lent them a 12 gauge pump and a 100 rounds of 00.

I think it was a year after I asked for it back, saying they had plenty of time to get a FID card and buy their own.

The bitch did not want to give it back! She wanted it destroyed, as she hated guns!

I did get it back from hubby, after I told him he would have needed it if he destroyed it.

Have had no contact with them since then, except one time when she got a speeding ticket in my town

and they wanted me to kill it, yeah right, I approved it and sent it to the RMV, cost her $500.00 for a fifth offence.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> at the beginning of the Virus Crisis most of you guys didn't experience the total azzhole sheeple stampede bitching out the preppers >>> if you daily checked the crossover "community" sites like Reddit - the r/preppers site was buried by the crossover weeping children bitching & begging that SHTF prepared preppers "share" their supplies - especially masks & gloves....
> 
> got the biggest laugh out of the FEMA 72 Hour "preppers" that openly laughed at preppers with months of food and especially those prepared for some impracticable SHTF like a pandemic or nuke event >>> having food on hand for ONLY a month suddenly meant you were in trouble ....
> 
> basically >>> can't begin to imagine being in a position where half the freaking town knows your prep biz - bad enough with the keyboard commandos on the internet bitching - open up that possibility of some azzhole coming by or confronting you in public >>> KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT


I watched and laughed. I say to hell with them! they had the same opportunity to build up supplies for themselves as I had.

No they pissed away their money on shit, not concerned for the future events that have come and will again and harder.

They were just concerned with immediate gratification.

Even today when at the BJ's club, no one was buying anything extra that I could determine, not an extra of anything.

Only my nearest neighbor 86 and her daughter 67,

plus a friend who is a prepper 500 yards down the main road know anything about my preps.

As a matter of fact the friend was here to learn how to operate a belt gun. He, also is a full time well known gunsmith.


----------

